# PC won't start..on & off loop?



## skydroid (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all,

My PC suddenly won't start/boot today (first time ever). It just goes on and off by itself in a non-stop loop like the video link below:

https://app.box.com/s/bmj7q9gg3v44k3fy3sqvgex1fcu5g0i5

What's the issue here? PSU or Mobo? Or something else? 

My PC specs are as below: Asrock B75 PRO3M, Intel I5 (can't remember chipset), 8GB ram, Antec Neo ECO 520C PSU, Gigabyte AMD HD 7800. Running Win 7 Ultimate 64bit

Appreciate if anyone could help. Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you enter the BIOS at all?

Typically, when the PC is constantly rebooting, its a motherboard issue.


----------



## skydroid (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope, can't even get to boot screen. It's not rebooting, just on and off as soon as you turn on power. If you see the video, you will know...Will upload to youtube soon


----------



## skydroid (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your video is set to private. Mark it as public and I will be able to see it.


----------



## sony7 (Jan 20, 2016)

i´ll Show you how to fix a pc that cant boot into Windows anymore.

You can try this if you get Black / Blue Screen at boot , you are stuck on the bootscreen or when it keeps rebooting.

Just follow the steps shown in the Video, i´m sure that you will get it back to work


----------



## Smurphy923 (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems like a motherboard or power supply issue. The motherboard meaning it could be Processor as well which I've seen can hold down systems like this. 

There are no beeps for that few seconds of it turning on is there? Couldn't hear any audio in the video.


----------



## Jbelle (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you installed any new Hardware or Software?

It could be an number of things, I may be wrong could be Bad Memory or bad Power supply or Bad MOBO.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi skydroid :wave:

Try following this link '*How to Benchtest, Build and Troubleshoot your PC*'


----------

